# 2017 hoyt Carbon defiant



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Selling a hoyt Carbon defiant 
28-30" DL
60-70#
Comes with a QAD ultrarest and a 5 arrow tight spot quiver 
Great bow, only hunted with it 1 season (3 days total). Like new
Asking $700 obo
PM me if you have any questions or you are interested 
Thanks
https://utahwildlife.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=142207&stc=1&d=1592762494

https://utahwildlife.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=142209&stc=1&d=1592762517

https://utahwildlife.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=142211&stc=1&d=1592762533


----------

